# Funniest Riding School pony names...



## Flicker (23 February 2011)

Following on from Charlie76's gorgeous post with her riding school ponies and their cute (and apt) names, what's the funniest riding school pony name you've come across?

When I was a kid our riding school's naughtiest pony (at all of 13.2hh) was called Ohno.  Because that's what everyone who rode him would say just before they hit the dirt!!


----------



## tallyho! (23 February 2011)

My rs pony was called Beauty - neither by name nor by nature did this fit. I thought it rather ironic


----------



## Montyforever (23 February 2011)

Buddy - a companion pony


----------



## puppystitch (23 February 2011)

We had a halflinger type mare at my riding school called Bailey. When Rumpole produced a foal they called him Rumpole - apt in the obvious way but also because of his big round Rump!


----------



## Tiny Fluffy Coblet (23 February 2011)

I once knew a Badger - not great, however worse was his brother who they named Beaver. 

Who are you riding today? Beaver........

Then we have Black Jack who had been shortened to BJ

There were some stunners considering.


----------



## flintmeg (23 February 2011)

Sporty, a chubby welsh c, he was a beast! Had some great times with him!


----------



## Gluttonforpunishment (23 February 2011)

An irascible shetland renamed L.B. - short for Little B***er - renowned for dropping his shoulder and dumping his rider at every opportunity.


----------



## SuperCoblet (23 February 2011)

There are loads at where i work! Here goes:
Gilbert
Impy
Bengal
clueso (pronounsed Cloo-so)
Jimmy
Rebel (yes he is one!)
there are quite a few silly ones tbh


----------



## lucyc (23 February 2011)

moose, nigel, harold, nibbles (a mini shetland that lives up to his name), munchkin etc etc....


----------



## Woodykat (23 February 2011)

We had two little ponies called Branston and Pickles 

But my favourite was a Dales pony called Frodo


----------



## Allie5 (23 February 2011)

Tommy the halfinger........rechristened tommy childflinger!


----------



## Liviaa'x (23 February 2011)

Hi all, new to this so excuse me! 

Few random ones when I was at riding schools were.. 
Popeye
Tompkins
Stella
Herbie
Snoopy
Pharoah
Clover
Pony
and Brandy.
They tickled me at first anyhow! xx


----------



## BMA (23 February 2011)

Jungle Bunny and Garibaldi were some of the strangest


racking my brains now.

My horse was called Blackie Connor when I bought him - apparently he came from a man name Connor.  Only thing is he is brown so that got changed!!


----------



## BMA (23 February 2011)

Allie5 said:



			Tommy the halfinger........rechristened tommy childflinger!
		
Click to expand...

that is the best so far!!!!


----------



## Sanolly (23 February 2011)

Not a RS, but a trekking centre I helped at had some corkers, including Spick and Span, Oreo and Cookie, Inch and Centimetre (the 2 shetties)...


----------



## BMA (23 February 2011)

Chips
Herbert
Carrots


----------



## horsey mad matt (23 February 2011)

at the riding school i used to go to there was:

haffi the hafflinger (or when sulking,huffi haffi)
Nosey Parker (Parker)
Bobbin
Medley
Digby
Rocky
Dexter
Nobel
Jamie
Charlie
Lara (i used to call her "Lar Lar Tinkerbell")
Daphne


----------



## Kokopelli (23 February 2011)

Steve


----------



## Allie5 (23 February 2011)

Kokopelli said:



			Steve
		
Click to expand...

love this!

We also had a huge grey mare called Disney. Cos she disnae do any work! (I'm from Glasgow so in my accent that makes perfect sense!!)


----------



## Damnation (23 February 2011)

My last mare was called Poutu (Poo-Too) .. French for sunbeam we think.
The amount of times I would have to spell her name to people because they had no idea what I had just sait!!)
My current one is Buffy.. the vampire slayer!!!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (23 February 2011)

Riding school at Uni had a horse for a while called Moo

My first RS had a pair of shetties called Pinky and Perky, a stallion called Nugget, and a palamino called Popcorn amoung others.  My RS always seemed to have lots of Charlies, so there was Charlie Cream, Charlie Grey, Charlie Black etc

My favourite though has to be at RS I went to in New York who had two peruvian horses called the very traditional names of Cory and Dave!


----------



## JFTDWS (23 February 2011)

Allie5 said:



			love this!

We also had a huge grey mare called Disney. Cos she disnae do any work! (I'm from Glasgow so in my accent that makes perfect sense!!)
		
Click to expand...

I knew one of these too, but it was in Essex - no one understood why they'd named her it until my mother said it in her Glaswegian accent!

We also had a pony called Tinky Winky.  Oh the teletubbies era.  Please tell me it's over now?


----------



## puppystitch (23 February 2011)

I used to ride a horse called John....my friend's boyfriend is John so it led to massive confusion. Seriously, there are few human names that work for horses!


----------



## LauraWheeler (23 February 2011)

At the riding school I used to work at we had,
Hoggle,
Hamlet,
Spring,
Autumn,
Git,
Buster B, (the B stood for Bastered)
Abstract,
Wooster,
Kitkat,
Foaly, (later renamed Filly when she was nolonger a foal  ) 
Yoric, (can't remember how to spell it but think Alas poor ....... )
Saga,
Maybe, (as in maybe she would but maybe she wouldn't)
Unity,
Buzzy rabbit,
Spot, (who was pure white  )
Yarrow sparrow,
Tippy,
Flaunden,
Burghley,
Xantia,
Zodiac,
To name but afew. Can't think of anymore off the top of my head.


----------



## Miszeemare (23 February 2011)

We had (back in the 70's):-

Jeffery
Hector
Ernest
Karen
Cocksure 
Puffy
Mrs Nibbles


----------



## Kat (23 February 2011)

The riding school I ride at has a Pimms - the YM wanted to be able to stand on the yard and shout "anyone for pimms??" to a bunch of kids! 

They also have a Blackjack known as BJ!

The place I used to ride at when I was young had a homebred mare called tiffany because "I think we're alone now" was number one when she was born and she was a chestnut. 

They also had a Paddington Bear, and a Wurzel.......

Have come across plenty of very unoriginal ones over the years too, the obligatory spotty called domino, chestnut called flame, bay called chocolate, irish horse called Paddy, etc


----------



## TelH (23 February 2011)

Many years ago where I used to ride there were 2 ponies called Phillip and Phyliss, they were identical, the only way I could tell them apart was by looking to see which one was the gelding


----------



## purplehorserocks (23 February 2011)

puppystitch said:



			We had a halflinger type mare at my riding school called Bailey. When Rumpole produced a foal they called him Rumpole - apt in the obvious way but also because of his big round Rump!
		
Click to expand...

I think you must be on about the same Rumpole and Bailey from my rs. In sudborough? I worked there for a while and he was a right so and so. No manners and really bolshy!

PHRx


----------



## feisty_filly (23 February 2011)

pushkins was the strangest name! although the lady that ran the power course at the yard had a dog called "au" as in "hay you"


----------



## RuthnMeg (23 February 2011)

A palomino who was called Huntsman. He was gelded late and a bit of a rogue. There was an option to keep him or send him to the 'huntsman' hence his name I guess!
Muffin the mule, who wasn't a mule as such, but could act like one!
Jimbob
Mary!
Apple Pie - the greediest pony ever.
Brownlee
Frisky Alfresco
Dunno
Ameila
Squiffy - the skewbald one whose stable was always like a cowshed to muck out!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (23 February 2011)

Razor.

He was a TB with really high withers and he was so narrow that it really was akin to sitting on a razorblade (but not as sharp....  ).


Bunny.

He was for advanced riders only as he would do several mini-bucks in canter if he was excited. It was easy to sit to if you had good balance but he did look like he was trying to do a rabbit impression.


----------



## SuperCoblet (23 February 2011)

My friends horse is called dangerous dave (aka Dave)
My aunties horse is called Nibbles! (aka Nibbz)
There are also;
Lucky
Pooh and piglet (two shetlands)
Barney the dinosaur (aka Barney)
Galaxy and Star
Gypsy 
Sunny
Spring
I'll think if some more in a min (<< no that's not a name  )


----------



## sadiedeb (23 February 2011)

Keep mine in field by the house wonder if I should rename one Fatso and the other one Oi so I can shout out "oi fatso" (remembering there's a public path behind the field) could be amusing


----------



## Cuppatea (23 February 2011)

'Scampi' was the first pony i ever sat on and there was a horse in Australia called 'Forehead'.........


----------



## Pearlsasinger (23 February 2011)

When I was at college in the 70s I went to a RS not far from Aylesbury, where I rode an enormous 17.2 hh (at least) CBx called......... Tiny!
He was 99% safe ride and 1% nightmare, every now and again, he would take it into his head to choose his own route on a hack, leave the rest of the ride and gallop off through the wood.  He once deposited me in a blackberry bush after taking me under some very low branches at high speed.


----------



## HashRouge (23 February 2011)

I remember a clear round jumping day at my local RS, where me and my friend ended up with a horrible little pony who's name, Midnight Dancer (or something along those lines!), gave the impression of a tall, sleek and elegant animal. Someone clearly had their rose tinted specs on when they named him because he was short, fat and hairy, and an absolute devil to ride! Along the way he'd been given the stable name of Bush (if you'd seen his mane, you'd understand why!), which suited him a lot better!!


----------



## stroppy (23 February 2011)

Henry and Henrietta, Nimrod, Chewy, Fudge, Galaxy, Cookie and Malteaser, Jigsaw and his mum Puzzle


----------



## blood_magik (23 February 2011)

we have jimmy the Shetland - that always makes me laugh
some of the others:
pinky
brambles
gizzy
agatha
splash
candy
Armani
Peter
jerry
clover
sandman

had a couple of Arabs too
shaheen
aneese
shimghaan
shurook


----------



## FinkleyAlex (23 February 2011)

Rooney, Gucci and Furby are amongst the worst


----------



## JessandCharlie (23 February 2011)

Brocoli! (Why? Just why?) 
Dumper (Last owner sold because the horse liked to dump her )

And my personal favourite, a pair of ponies, same height and build, but one grey and one black.... Honky and N****r 

Not sure how that would go down now 

J&C


----------



## muddygreymare (23 February 2011)

There used to be 2 ponies called Fish and Chips at my old RS. Fish left but chips is still there. I know someone with a pony called Keith


----------



## Serenity087 (23 February 2011)

We had Blondie.

No, not a cute little palamino mare.

Blondie was a psychotic to the point of dangerous haflinger cross gelding!!!!!!!


----------



## Vixen Van Debz (23 February 2011)

Stout - the short, fat, dumpy, dark bay Shetland!


----------



## andraste (23 February 2011)

The first riding school I went to was on a farm owned by an older couple but the instructors were their daughters - two sisters.  Two of the horses had been theirs but had been donated to the RS as they got older.  The year they got the horses the girls had wanted cars for their birthdays but had got horses instead so they named them Montego and Maestro.  

Gosh that really ages me doesn't it?


----------



## Kao (23 February 2011)

At one of the many RS I went to over the years, I've only come across two that I thought were quite amusing.

Grassy, a tiny Grey Sec A gelding.
Reddy, a Chestnut Sec B gelding.


----------



## StarFell (23 February 2011)

A couple of riding school ones I can think of are Winston and Squirrel, and I know someone with a pony named Audrey


----------



## lucyc (23 February 2011)

thought of some more:
eric
bubble and squeek (although bubbles not there anymore)
Ned
Jango
Harry Potter aka Harry or Mr Potter (mini shetland)
Barney Rubble aka Barney or Mr rubble (after barney from the flintstones very mini shetland  )
Waz - full name warrior
oooooo cant forget churchill


----------



## lordchester (23 February 2011)

poskitts riding school i was at years ago......
porka
flipper
flyover
flight
fire cracker
tuesday
laura
looby lou
valentino


----------



## Wobblywibble (23 February 2011)

We had Meathead 
(who was later renamed to avoid mothers thinking the instructor meant their child when he yelled "come on Meathead")

Alice - ok you may think but not for a rufty tufty stallion 
(owner was a bit touched by literature as he also had Jabberwocky, Boojum, Snark and Bandersnatch)

Gobbet
Ginchi
Choatawalla
Bugle
Goon


the list is endless, you gotta love the British Army


----------



## thistledonicely (23 February 2011)

I learned to ride on a porky little grey called 'Idol' - always suspected it was a typo!

Also know 2 highland pony twins called Goose and Maverik.


----------



## KVH (23 February 2011)

Keyhole

I think that tops them all!!


----------



## spotty_pony (23 February 2011)

We also had a Black Jack shortened to BJ and a JT (John Thomas!)  

One that I remember is Gucci - a big warmblood with a designer name but not the best conformation, bless him!


----------



## FairyLights (23 February 2011)

when I was learning to ride in the late 1960's the riding school had a little pony called 
Frisky,which TBH was a bit off putting,there was also a piebald with one eye called Tiger and a large black hansome gelding whoes name was the N-word! 2 greys,one called Granite and the other Zircon. More recently a local riding school had 2 small ponies,one black and one white called Blackie and Snowy. I think there is a theme going on here.................


----------



## Vixen Van Debz (23 February 2011)

Goose & Maverick?  Brilliant! 80)


----------



## lucyc (23 February 2011)

lordchester said:



			valentino
		
Click to expand...

we have a valentino who was born on valentines day 

ooh and dolphin who was born in a puddle


----------



## Shysmum (23 February 2011)

this was in the seventies, I was 5 - 9 when I rode at this school, and these were some of the names - Butterballs, Creamer, Winky, Pugwash and Wonker 

I only really got it ten years later. Wonder if the parents ever sussed, cos mine didn't


----------



## thistledonicely (23 February 2011)

Vixen Van Debz said:



			Goose & Maverick?  Brilliant! 80)
		
Click to expand...

That's what I thought when I heard - forever each other's wingmen!


----------



## Kadastorm (23 February 2011)

moon aka moonpig, aka piggles and most commonly known as pig. 
(he squeals like a pig when he goes into canter)
misfit - she has really bad conformation so she is a misfit.
Topaz - his mum was called Pearl so we kept the whole gem thing going.
Lil B - short for little beauty but also bitch and bugger.
L.B - little foaly we had who was also a lil bugger.
Quinn 
Crackerjack
LaLa
Scud


----------



## HayleyandBob (23 February 2011)

Wozzy - because when the kids came back the parents would say "wos he good?"


----------



## juliette (23 February 2011)

A friends pony was hogged as he suffered from sweet itch but it was done very irregularly and he was dosed in purple spray very regularly so with his half grown mane he looked unusual and he was called........ Punky.

When I first learned to ride my brother and I rode Darky and Dusty who were surprisingly dark bay and grey!


----------



## fallenangel123 (23 February 2011)

My great Dane is called Buffy, I named her at six weeks old, turns out she is scared of the dark!!

 Weirdest riding school names I've heard are

Mona
Tiggie
Runty. Always looked scrawny
Johnny Fox
Strawberry. Guess the colour
Skewbald.   Ditto
Miffy. For a gelding!!


----------



## JenniferS (23 February 2011)

Barry!


----------



## Becksway (23 February 2011)

A black shetland pony called "BIMBO"
I did question it as HE was a gelding and was told originally he had been called a name that used to be used to describe people of a "Negro" origin. i.e Ni**er. It wasnt actually that long ago either, maybe 10/15 years.


----------



## caitlineloise (23 February 2011)

Chesnut gelding called ferrari! 

Certainly lived up to his name and was my favourite pony.

Always used to canter at jumps when we where meant to be nicely trotting at them, I used to sit there beaming and making him go faster whilst my instructor shouted at me to slow him down, I pretended there was no way to! 

Who wants to trot over jumps when your a young fearless girl!?


----------



## ruth83 (23 February 2011)

Nimrod
Nesbit
Onslow
Wurzel
Nib-it
Wally (shitland)

Non riding school ones have included:
Kevin
Eric and Ernie
Simon
Debs (gelding!)
Roland
Squiggly
Doris


----------



## chloenruby (23 February 2011)

Rhonda
Afroman
Rihanna
Herbert
Calypso
Blossom - evil little thing
Coby
Emy
Rossy
Marbles-not for his name but a horse that should be mentioned for his character, probably the worst riding school pony ever it bites, it kicks, it tries to roll when youur riding him, he can get his bridle off, he drags you to feed, he can unlock doors, this pony is a genius 
 Gilbert


----------



## sabCZa (24 February 2011)

Farta


----------



## WeeBrown (24 February 2011)

At One:
Jogger
Pickwick
Hector
Pedro
Pompie
Herman

At another:
Mr Ross


----------



## WoopsiiD (24 February 2011)

We had some right ones years ago.

Gollywog-wouldn't be allowed nowadays and yes it was shortened....and not to Golly!
Chubby Brown BFC
Bjorn-just because he looked swedish-he was an ISH!!!
Arnold
Statesman...Alan B'Stard-the New Statesman, remember that 'comedy'?
Mercedes-a big fat haffi-more of transit than a sports car
PeeWee-18+of pure power but so gentle he was a shire who was turned out into a herd of shets when he was weaned.
Nochance-as thats what you had of staying on!
Legs-the tiniest shetland you ever met.

Friend has one called Spotty Dave and her new when he/she arrives will be christened Omlette!


----------



## comet&joe (24 February 2011)

Guinness 
Sadly he retired last year!


----------



## LauraWheeler (24 February 2011)

JessandCharlie said:



			Brocoli! (Why? Just why?) 
Dumper (Last owner sold because the horse liked to dump her )

And my personal favourite, a pair of ponies, same height and build, but one grey and one black.... Honky and N****r 

Not sure how that would go down now 

J&C
		
Click to expand...

You just reminded me. We had a black horse come to our riding school who was black. We had to rename him Snigger.


----------



## fleabittengrey (24 February 2011)

I think someone has mentionned something similar but quite often you get horses with the same names - so at one point on our yard we had Sally Grey and Sally Bay. 

Every riding school should have a Merrylegs and a Ginger (still waiting for the black one!)

Roger, Dave and John all were quickly renamed though, regardless of old wives tales about renaming horses!!


----------



## LauraWheeler (24 February 2011)

Just remembered we had a vera and a nora batty


----------



## mytwofriends (24 February 2011)

Pony at my first RS was called Nobby


----------



## daydreamer (24 February 2011)

fifi - an arab chestnut gelding 

fred a grey arab stallion

quickie - a very very slow lazy cob, his name was off putting to all the beginners though!

are two that stick particularly in mind. We also had lots of the usual bubble, squeak, jack etc


----------



## madeleine1 (24 February 2011)

noddy who always dropped his head 

flash the slowest horse ud ever meet 

marcella, but seemed silly for a horse

topper

miss dynamite, my horses old show name


----------



## SusannaF (24 February 2011)

Shadrach and Meschak &#8211; a bit biblical for ponies. I never found out if there was an Abednego too.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadrach,_Meshach,_and_Abednego

Zilla (cream mare with blue eyes)
Wimpy (big skewbald)


----------



## SusannaF (24 February 2011)

Becksway said:



			A black shetland pony called "BIMBO"
I did question it as HE was a gelding and was told originally he had been called a name that used to be used to describe people of a "Negro" origin. i.e Ni**er. It wasnt actually that long ago either, maybe 10/15 years.
		
Click to expand...

Bimbo literally means "baby boy", so he was ok on a technicality!


----------



## spookypony (24 February 2011)

The first RS horse I sat on was also a "Strawberry", but there was also a Crown (very dark pony with nearly white mane and tail). Freckles was obviously a flea-bitten grey. My favourite was a piebald named Stormy, who wasn't.


----------



## Hedwards (24 February 2011)

We had Eric which always seemed an odd name for a pony and gip (pig backwards because it looked like a pig and has a backwards kind of disposition - ie required pony club kicking constantly!!)


----------



## trickivicki (24 February 2011)

My friend has a horse called Sexy!!

And the horse next to PJ is a dark bay called Ginger


----------



## Kat (24 February 2011)

spookypony said:



			My favourite was a piebald named Stormy, who wasn't.
		
Click to expand...

It was probably named after the coloured foal in the Misty of Chincoteague books, I think it was the second one that was called "Stormy; Misty's foal" or something. The foal in the book was born during a serious storm that caused people to have to be evacuated from the island.


----------



## cally6008 (24 February 2011)

Squano


----------



## Flummoxed (24 February 2011)

sadiedeb said:



			Keep mine in field by the house wonder if I should rename one Fatso and the other one Oi so I can shout out "oi fatso" (remembering there's a public path behind the field) could be amusing 

Click to expand...

The last RS I went to had a great galumphing 16hh grey cob with a pink face - not the most elegant of types. He had been owned by a gentleman who, when asked his name, said he just called out Oi to him. Oi stuck.


----------



## Bluecat45J (24 February 2011)

Old hunt pony, retired to the school called Tractor, he was great and safe.


----------



## china (24 February 2011)

i learnt to ride on rocket 
we had a haflinger called hippo! he was the size of a hippo!
pepsi, wing, binkie, eric was my fav! fab little exmoor!


----------



## spookypony (24 February 2011)

KristmasKatt said:



			It was probably named after the coloured foal in the Misty of Chincoteague books, I think it was the second one that was called "Stormy; Misty's foal" or something. The foal in the book was born during a serious storm that caused people to have to be evacuated from the island.
		
Click to expand...

I never considered that! I think I read the Misty books after that...I'm not sure now when I read them, but for some reason that never occurred to me! Maybe because he wasn't a foal anymore! 

Stormy:


----------



## Pipkin (24 February 2011)

Um thinking cap on was a long time ago

Pickle
Ernie
Rabbit
BJ

They now have a

Del boy
Tiny who is not very Tiny, he`s about 17hh


----------



## Natch (24 February 2011)

We had a "Ribena," so called because she was black and faded to a magnificent purple in the summer! 

Two nearly identical "twin" cobs called Reggie and Ronnie. They were both ace! 

Bob the cob - there must be so many of them across the country.

Minty and Polo - the two little grey ponies I learnt to ride on. Aww 

Passer - the one who was whizzy but safe, who alwasy passed all the other horses in the school 

DC - roumered to be called so because they couldn't decide if he was section D or C! 

And doesn't every RS across the land have a Magic, and/or a puzzle? And a shire X called something like "Thumper" for the more sturdy riders!


----------



## olop (24 February 2011)

At the RS I worked at we had one called "Michael"  Not such a weird name for a human, but not so good for a horse, I used to always laugh when his named was called lol!!


----------



## BlizzardBudd (24 February 2011)

no-name: we actually got new people coming and asking if they could name him!  but "no-name" was his actual name.


----------



## charlie76 (24 February 2011)

We had Boots as well as Sox
We also had a Tosca and then another one turned up with the same name so we called her Ascot( Tosca back to front).
At Xmas we got four new ones- they are called Sparkle, Tinsel, Frosty and Rudolph!


----------



## Flicker (24 February 2011)

clement82 said:



			no-name: we actually got new people coming and asking if they could name him!  but "no-name" was his actual name.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't there a song about riding through the desert on a horse with no name??

This is a great thread - I'm really starting to reminisce about all the RS ponies I've either ridden or been flung from as a child 

I don't know if it is the same with the rest of you, but wasn't it the pony that was the naughtiest and buckiest and had the most kids off that EVERYONE wanted to ride???  Because that one was the most fun!


----------



## Echo24 (24 February 2011)

Buck, who would usually throw in a buck when you were jumping!


----------



## Tiny Fluffy Coblet (24 February 2011)

Passion was a good one, horrible little bay roan beastie.
George always made me giggle for some reason.
Nipper did
Bert the b@st@rd
Cloud - who was chestnut


----------



## Toffee44 (24 February 2011)

Giggles! Brilliant pony once came off 4 times in one hack!

I ride a horse called titch who  is  a 18.1hh ID

I know of:


Pom she resembles a Pom Pom in winter
Squirt young filly who squirts a lot.
Manny
Bass
Bob!


----------



## Nudibranch (24 February 2011)

My first riding school named them all after drinks, which was fine except for the owner's mare who was known as BV (shortened from Black Velvet). OH reliably confirms this is also an abbreviation of an unpleasant infection...

Someone on here posted some really gorgous pics a while ago of a naughty little shettie called TonyPony, I can't remember who it was though. I thought that was a fab name and I'm determined to steal it next time I buy a companion


----------



## leah_x (24 February 2011)

We have too many funny names at the sanctuary which I work at;
Christmas has a friend called Cracker.
Laurel has a friend called Hardy.
Smirnoff
Drambuie
Angel (not a funny name, but when you know her you realise it is totally wrong for her!)
Mr Raffles
Bucket
Mini-haha
Cottage

I could be here forever naming the funny ones.. I just don't know who came up with them...I mean Bucket? Lovely! haha


----------



## Orange Peel. (24 February 2011)

Smartie, a rather dippy welsh a.


----------



## Elbie (24 February 2011)

OMG, one of these just made me actual LOL.
Steve the horse!


----------



## nikCscott (24 February 2011)

Sloath (sp?)- the slowest kick along ever!


----------



## Elbie (24 February 2011)

Horses I've known:

Tarquin
Victoria
Patsy

Used to work at a riding school that had a Minty and a Misty...not hilarious names but used to really confuse our clients.
My favourite horse was called Simon


----------



## DaisyDoll (24 February 2011)

Allie5 said:



			Tommy the halfinger........rechristened tommy childflinger!
		
Click to expand...

I know this pony! A stables near mugdock? You were always told to carry your stick like an umbrella so you could smack him when he tried it on


----------



## DaisyDoll (24 February 2011)

I learnt to ride on the aptly named Chubby! There was also Nemo (a big black warmblood) Rolo who actually looked like a rolo, Declan, Mickey (evil), Tinkerbell, Dolly, Robbie, Tommy Childflinger as mentioned above and Danny


----------



## MurphysMinder (24 February 2011)

Not sure if I should post this, when I first started learning to ride, decades ago, the riding school had two little black shetlands called S ambo and Ni **er Don't think they would get away with it now.


----------



## stencilface (24 February 2011)

From the 80's 

Wurzel (little blighter, 13h and would tank off with instructors)
Winnipeg
Tarby
Trigger
Dusty Bin
Strawberry (anyone guess HIS colour?  )


----------



## stencilface (24 February 2011)

charlie76 said:



			We had Boots as well as Sox
		
Click to expand...

Our dogs are called Boots and Sox


----------



## tonitot (24 February 2011)

First pony I rode was called Roly  we had a Whitney, Bubbles (who was about 17hh) Rasta .. My mums friend had a thoroughbred mare called Gumby .. And my girl is called Ethel 

At work we have ..
Clifford
kevin
perry
roger
Ashley
boris
Bernard
bernadette (looks just like Bernard but is a filly)
and loads of others .. They all have their nicknames


----------

